# Draining The Fresh Water Tank



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I wanted to drain the fresh water tank before our trip. I was going to fill-up once we made it to our destination (I wanted to







the load). I crawled under the trailer to the two pipes hanging down there and tried to unscrew the stange looking knobs. Didn't work! I didn't want to twist too hard and break it right before our trip, so I thought I would ask: Is there a trick to this strange knobs? I thought it would be easy.

Any advice is welcomed. Pictures even better!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Those two pipes are the hot and cold low-point drains. There will be a separate drain somewhere for the fresh water tank (I'm not familiar with your floorplan).

As far as the low-point is concerned, mine are simply two caps. Unscrew them until they come off.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Agreed. They are the low point drains. Look for your fresh tank drain under the trailer in the vicinity of where you hose-in the water. Some units only have a 1/2" cap, others have a small lever handled valve.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, so the low-point is???? I guess you would drain these when winterizing? Being in AZ where it is 114 today and possibly 117 degrees on Wed., I probably don't think I need to worry about it.

Is it just unscrew the water tank plug? Thanks for the help.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

On my 23RS the fresh water tank drain is directly under the TT from my fresh water intake cap. Problem is that OB put it in the middle of the TT bottom ??? so I had to crawl on my hands and knees to open/close the drain. I did OBs job for them and added an extension to the side of the TT right below the fresh water intake cap. You are right being in AZ I never open/close the low-point drains - When I santitize I just flush the whole system out through the gray tank drain.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Good to see another AZ OB! I search the forums and found a mod that looks great. I will try that after we get back from our week to the Rim.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> On my 23RS the fresh water tank drain is directly under the TT from my fresh water intake cap. Problem is that OB put it in the middle of the TT bottom ??? so I had to crawl on my hands and knees to open/close the drain. I did OBs job for them and added an extension to the side of the TT right below the fresh water intake cap. You are right being in AZ I never open/close the low-point drains - When I santitize I just flush the whole system out through the gray tank drain.


I would imagine with the high heat it would be smart to sanitize the water system often since any bugs would grow rather quickly. As far as taking off the caps, remember lefty loosey, righty tighty. They do come off with some force the first time but if anything happens, they are available at Home Depot. Enjoy the camper.


----------

